# Help Please, which Violin Concerto is this?



## xoz

Here is the beginning of the second movement, https://vocaroo.com/i/s1tQSoWl0rRu

Thank You!


----------



## xoz

Wow, 60 views and no guesses? 


I have been going through a lot of violin concerto second movements on spotify, it isn't from these:

Sibelius - Op. 47
Paganini - Op. 6 & Op. 7
Beethoven - Op. 61
Mendelssohn - Op. 64, MWV O3
Bruch - Op. 26
Dvorak - Op. 53
Bach - BWV 1041, BWV 1042
Mozart - K.207, K.216 & K.218, K.219
Brahms - Op. 77
Tchaikovsky - Op. 35
Barber - Op. 14
Vivaldi - The Four Seasons


----------



## vsm

Very hard for me as well, I have never heard this tune. So sorry I can 't help!


----------

